# That’s not Snoop Dogg



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I figured that title would be thought provoking to break in this sub forum.

Anyway, a momentary lapse in Tesla's ability to match album art. Rob Thomas is definitely not Snoop Dogg...


----------



## TheTony (Jan 20, 2018)

This isn't a Tesla software issue - they're just displaying the album art returned by the metadata provider. It's an issue with that provider's database.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheTony said:


> This isn't a Tesla software issue - they're just displaying the album art returned by the metadata provider. It's an issue with that provider's database.


I agree with you on that. Just funny to see more than anything. In almost 4 weeks, this is the only time I've seen the wrong album art returned.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TheTony said:


> This isn't a Tesla software issue - they're just displaying the album art returned by the metadata provider. It's an issue with that provider's database.


Sure, but unless we know what metadata provider Tesla is using, we have to go through Tesla to get it fixed. Also, do we know if the car contacts a metadata provider directly, or does Tesla keep their own copy of the metadata?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Sure, but unless we know what metadata provider Tesla is using, we have to go through Tesla to get it fixed. Also, do we know if the car contacts a metadata provider directly, or does Tesla keep their own copy of the metadata?


It's being pulled from Mike's phone (MB the iPhone)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> It's being pulled from Mike's phone (MB the iPhone)


I actually confirmed it's not which was surprising to me. When my car has no service, I don't get album art. When my car does have service, I do.

Even though the music comes from my phone, Tesla grabs album art from their own source.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

thats surprising... in my car (that doesn't have it's own internet connection) album art is ported over to the screen when playing audio from my phone.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> That's surprising... in my car (that doesn't have it's own internet connection) album art is ported over to the screen when playing audio from my phone.


Same here with my experience in BMW. My (little...) Peugeot has CarPlay so it's different altogether...

Man, I can't wait to have you guys' first world problems, @SoFlaModel3 ...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Same here with my experience in BMW. My (little...) Peugeot has CarPlay so it's different altogether...
> 
> Man, I can't wait to have you guys' first world problems, @SoFlaModel3 ...


mine is not using CarPlay - just old fashioned USB or Bluetooth  
(now second guessing if it brings album art with both or just USB...)


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree with you on that. Just funny to see more than anything. In almost 4 weeks, this is the only time I've seen the wrong album art returned.


You should try audio books. Some of the covers I get to see are hilarious!


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

teslarob said:


> You should try audio books. Some of the covers I get to see are hilarious!


Oh, man, you've started the fire...










The rest is here and here.

Have fun, stay safe.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It happened again today. Only the second time in 6 weeks and over 2,000 miles.

That's not Journey...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It happened again today. Only the second time in 6 weeks and over 2,000 miles.
> 
> That's not Journey...


it's their new look


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok tonight's (third) occurrence is my favorite so far!


----------

